# Best roof caulk/sealant?



## ScottVA (Oct 23, 2020)

Hey guys,
I’m looking to change up the caulk that I use for asphalt shingle repair and replacement. I was using Loctite PL S30 Polyurethane Roof and Flashing Sealant, but I’m thinking that there may be something else that will last longer and be easier to use. Does anyone have recommendations? 🙏


----------



## Joeroof (Nov 14, 2020)

Geocel 2300.


----------



## cyrus799 (Jun 12, 2021)

You can consider Geocel. If a leak suddenly springs on your roof while raining, you do not need to wait for the rain to stop, and just let the leak cause more damage by the minute. I also find it the best caulk for the roof thanks to its ease of use.


----------



## stopallroofleaksl (Oct 22, 2021)

I would totally agree with your comment I personally have been in the Roofing & Repair business for about 40 years and have used Geocel for most of them and never had an issue with it.


----------

